
Byte Pair Encoding - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Byte-Pair-Encoding/
======
master_yoda_1
This is plagiarism. You stole code form [https://github.com/rsennrich/subword-
nmt/blob/master/subword...](https://github.com/rsennrich/subword-
nmt/blob/master/subword_nmt/bpe_toy.py) and don't even bother to change method
names. There is better explanation with code here
[http://ufal.mff.cuni.cz/~helcl/courses/npfl116/ipython/byte_...](http://ufal.mff.cuni.cz/~helcl/courses/npfl116/ipython/byte_pair_encoding.html)

~~~
windranger
It looks like you did not read through the whole blog post, and such kind of
comment is unfair. The author of the BPE paper did include the source code in
the original paper, and the author of the blog did mention he was modifying
the code based on that.

